

Web based political campaign management-why no major players yet? - darwinGod

why aren't there major players for a dedicated web based political campaign management platform?<p>Not for dearth of capital/ monetization risks .. if it were proved benficial, then politicians would be pumping money into the same.<p>For the last few years, social networking has tailored to a particular niche..<p>Linkedin- Jobs/career
Ning -private social networks
academia.edu - Social networking for Researchers
and so on.
======
thinkalone
Sounds like a fantastic idea! I could see a combination of CRM, calendar,
analytics of voting districts or previous voting data, and a ping.fm-style
interface to manage the candidates' presence on multiple social sites.

If I had to manage a campaign, the closest solution I know of would be CiviCRM
<http://civicrm.org/>

